# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Juliette Bergmann

## Polyneikos

*J**uliette Bergmann από την Ολλανδία, 3 φορές νικήτρια στην lightweight κατηγορία ,1 overall.*



























.

----------


## Polyneikos

H Juliette Bergmann , άρχισε το bodybuilding για να χάσει βάρος το 1981 με τον πρώην σύζυγό της, αφού είχε παρακολουθήσει έναν διαγωνισμό γυναικείου bodybuilding όπου της άφησε  καλή εντύπωση.  Το 1982, θα συμμετάσχει στον πρώτο διαγωνισμό της, όπου κατέλαβε την πρώτη θέση. Το 1983, αποφάσισε να γίνει bodybuilder αφού πήγε σε  έναν αγώνα bodybuilding  και παρατήρησε πόσο ωραία φαινόταν οι διαγωνιζόμενες.
Το 1984, κέρδισε το Ολλανδικό Εθνικό Πρωτάθλημα και επανέλαβε την επιτυχία της το 1985. 
Αργότερα την ίδια χρονιά προκρίθηκε στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα , όπου πήρε  την πρώτη θέση, όπως και στο Πανευρωπαϊκό.
Γίνεται επαγγελματία και  το τέλος του 1985 αγωνίστηκε Μs Olympia, αλλά βγήκε μόλις 14η . 
Ωστόσο, πέτυχε σημαντική επιτυχία το 1986 κερδίζοντας το Pro World Championships, κατόπιν κατατάχθηκε 2η στο Ms International και 6η στο Ms Olympia
Έκανε αγώνες μέχρι και το 1989 όπου ακολουθεί μια αγωνιστική παύση.









Επανέρχεται το 2001 όπου το Ms Olympia ήταν χωρισμένο σε 2 κατηγορίες, κερδίζει την Lightweight και το Overall νικώντας της Iris Kyle. Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που η lightweight κερδίζει την Ηeavyweight αθλήτρια!
Το 2002 & 2003, κέρδισε επίσης την κατηγορία της στην Lightweight.
Το 2003 αποσύρθηκε απο την ενεργό δράση και το 2009 εισήχθη στο Hall of Fame!


*AMATEUR*
1982 Ms. Randstad – 1st (LW)
1982 Twentse Open Championship – 1st (LW)
1983 Ms. Elegance – 2nd
1983 Dutch Grand Prix – 3rd
1983 Davina Challenge Cup – 3rd
1983 Gold Cup – 2nd
1983 Dutch Championships – 3rd
1984 Dutch Grand Prix – 2nd
1984 IFBB European Championships – 7th (LW)
1984 Dutch Championships – 1st (LW & Overall)
1985 Dutch Championships – 1st (LW & Overall)
1985 IFBB European Championships – 1st (LW)
1985 IFBB World Amateur Championships – 1st (LW)
*PROFESSIONAL*
1985 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 15th
1986 IFBB Pro World Championship – 1st
1986 IFBB Pro World Championship mixed pairs (with Tony Pearson) – 1st
1986 Ms. International – 2nd
1986 Los Angeles Pro Championship – 2nd
1986 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 6th
1986 IFBB Pro World Championship – 7th
1986 IFBB Pro World Mixed Pairs – 2nd
1987 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 9th
1988 IFBB Pro World Championship – Disqualified
1988 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 13th
1989 IFBB Pro World Championship – 15th
2001 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 1st (LW & Overall)
2002 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 1st (LW)
2003 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 1st (LW)[9]

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

FIBO 1990 KOLN.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Η Μs Olympia 2001  Juliette Bergmann , σε μια επίδειξη το 1990!

----------


## Polyneikos

Η υπέροχη Ιουλιέττα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Όπως το καλό κρασί, η Juliette έγινε καλύτερη με την ηλικία, αποδεικνύοντας ότι η επιμονή, η αφοσίωση και η νοοτροπία ήταν αυτό που χρειαζόταν για να κερδίσει το κορυφαίο έπαθλο στο γυναικείο bodybuilding.
Η συμβολή της Juliette στο bodybuilding είναι εφάμιλλες των αγωνιστικών της προσπαθειών.
 Επίσημος κριτής για την IFBB και από το 2009 είναι πρόεδρος της Ολλανδικής IFBB καθώς και διευθύντρια της IFBB της Ταϊλάνδης, μέλος της I.F.B.B. στο εκτελεστικό συμβούλιο και πρόεδρος της επιτροπής fitness του EBFF.
Στις 30 Νοεμβρίου είχε γενέθλια και έκλεισε τα 63!

----------


## Polyneikos

Υπέροχη και διαχρονική η Juliette!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Ηappy 64 Ms Juliette Bergmann! 

Η Juliette Bergmann από την Ολλανδία, 3 φορές νικήτρια στην lightweight κατηγορία στο Ms Olympia & 1 overall είχε γενέθλια στις 30 Noεμβρίου!

----------

